# Been a while!



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi from Tequila!


















Enjoying pomegranate season!









Hope all birdies are doing ok xx


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh my gosh this is so cute! What a darling


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like he's having fun


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

He is Beautiful


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi, Tequila! That third picture though  priceless!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Happy to see you and Tequila pop in!


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh how adorable


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

What a cultured bird! Tequila - the first cockatiel to stand on the Plymouth historic site marker  (There could have been others but I'm betting he's the first!)


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

What a cutie patootie  Thanks for sharing the pix!


----------



## paintwithstars (Sep 1, 2014)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing  It's fantastic how comfortable he is with that harness!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*been a while*

What a beautiful bird! Does he eat the fruit of the pomegranate, too? I mean, the seeds like we eat?


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Janalee said:


> What a beautiful bird! Does he eat the fruit of the pomegranate, too? I mean, the seeds like we eat?


Yep, he loves pomegranate seeds


----------

